# Lake District Rides 2014



## Revellinho (16 Mar 2014)

200km audax
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-95/
100km audax
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-94/
These rides are on Saturday 17 May 2014 (that's a week after the FW for those who didn't get an entry, or who are 'ard). The 200 is quite challenging, but the riding is excellent. The 100 has a very relaxed time limit allowing for extended stops, but does involve the steeper passes. Catering and car parking all for £5/£7 (members/non-members). Full details and online entry by following the links above. Why not book an overnight and head off to the Fleet Moss the next day? Lakes on Saturday, Dales on Sunday, work on Monday!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2014)

Entered a few weeks ago, and hostel near the start booked


----------

